# Se puede cortar una plaqueta pertinax con una tijera corta-chapa



## Steve (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola, muy buenos días. Mi problema es que no consigo una cizalla y encontré como solución auxiliar comprarme una tijera corta-chapa. Mi duda es si la plaqueta, calentándola previamente, podría ser cortada efecientemente. Disculpenme si la pregunta está fuera de lugar, necesito sus consejos. Quizás alguien esté en mi misma situación. Espero que me respondan. 

Siento las molestias

Stephen


----------



## alexus (Dic 28, 2009)

no tenes un arco de sierra? una trincheta?? 

con la tijera de hojalata la romperas toda... nunca se me hubiera ocurrido utilizar este metodo.


----------



## Hernan83 (Dic 28, 2009)

Sabes que ahora que el joven pregunta,me parece que yo vi algun lugar en donde cortaban una placa con una tijera tipo "cortachapa" muy afilada,y que dejaba un borde muy limpio y recto,me parece que tan errado no esta,habria que probar ese metodo...


----------



## Ferny (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola

No conozco qué es exactamente el pertinax, pero sí he usado placas de fibra de vidrio con cubierta de cobre para insoladoras, las he cortado con tijeras de chapa nuevas y el problema que he encontrado no es que no se corte (corta muy bien), es que a veces se levanta un poco la lamina de cobre cerca del borde de corte (como que se despega por las fuerzas que hace la tijera sobre la placa).

Espero que te sirva la información


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

Steve dijo:


> Hola, muy buenos días. Mi problema es que no consigo una cizalla y encontré como solución auxiliar comprarme una tijera corta-chapa. Mi duda es si la plaqueta, calentándola previamente, podría ser cortada efecientemente. Disculpenme si la pregunta está fuera de lugar, necesito sus consejos. Quizás alguien esté en mi misma situación. Espero que me respondan.



Yo he cortado la fibra de vidrio con una cizalla, calentándola antes un poco con un soplador de aire caliente y se obtienen muy buenos resultados...tanto mejores cuanto más afilado y precisa sea la cizalla, así que estimo que con una buena tijera para metales *puede andar*. Y digo "puede" por que muchas tijeras vienen preparadas para "enrrollar" uno de los bordes donde se realiza el corte, con la idea de liberar espacio para facilitar el avance de la tijera a medida que se realiza el corte, así que hay que tener cuidado con eso.
Una forma mas simple de cortar, y no menos buena - teniendo práctica - es marcar repetidamente, con un elemento punzante afilado, los límites de la plaqueta siempre haciéndolo por el lado del cobre. De esta forma se genera un surco profundo que debilita el material, y luego por simple flexión se rompe el pertinax por el surco producido. Luego es cuestión de limar o esmerilar un poco el borde resultante para alisarlo. Si bien este método funciona muy bien, no me parece muy práctico para series grandes o de cortes complicados, por que además hay que planificar muy bien como hacer el corte, ya que no se pueden sacar "pedazos" de plaqueta, y esto fuerza a que terminen sobrando muchos pedacitos con el desperdicio que eso significa cuando se hacen muchos PCB.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y.....Una forma mas simple de cortar, y no menos buena - teniendo práctica - es marcar repetidamente, con un elemento punzante afilado, los límites de la plaqueta siempre haciéndolo por el lado del cobre. De esta forma se genera un surco profundo que debilita el material, y luego por simple flexión se rompe el pertinax por el surco producido.....


Yo empleo el mismo método, pero me "arme" una herramienta de corte con un hoja de sierra de máquina a la que le "Borre" los dientes y le hice un filo con forma de gancho.
Para realizar el corte me guío con una regla metálica.


----------



## alexus (Dic 29, 2009)

pero.... cortarlo con tijera es menos complicado que cortar con un arco de sierra???

no lo creo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> pero.... cortarlo con tijera es menos complicado que cortar con un arco de sierra???
> no lo creo.



Pues creelo. No tenés que pensar en plaquetas de 5x5cm, sino en plaquetas de 10x15cm o mas grandes, y en ese caso no sé como vas a evitar el choque del arco de la sierra con alguno de los bordes si la plaqueta no es pequeña.
Ni hablar de la prolijidad del corte en lo que a la terminación del borde se refiere...


----------



## Steve (Dic 29, 2009)

Entonces, qué me recomiendan comprar dicha tijera o utilizar otro método? No quiero tirar la plata...


----------



## Hernan83 (Dic 29, 2009)

Si podes,deberias experimentar y vos mismo te fijas,la verdad que lo de la tijera,mal no estaria parece,pero hay que ver como deja los bordes en el lado cobreado...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2009)

Hernan83 dijo:


> Si podes,deberias experimentar y vos mismo te fijas,la verdad que lo de la tijera,mal no estaria parece,pero hay que ver como deja los bordes en el lado cobreado...


Como aclararon por ahí la tijera corta, pero estropea bastante uno de los 2 lados del corte y no sirve para placas grandes.
Con el método del cortante con filo, ambos lados de la placa quedan bien, no requiere inversión, solo conseguir un pedazo de hoja de sierra industrial (Rota) de unos 1,5mm de espesor, afilarla o llevarla a afilar y listo, a cortar.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 29, 2009)

yo corto con el metodo de fogonazo desde hace años y nunca tuve inconvenientes, con lo unico que hay que tener cuidado es de hacer siempre las marcas rectas, por que sino se come mucho material de la placa, lo bueno es que una vez que se marco lo suficiente va solito comiendo tranquilo

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 30, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo empleo el mismo método, pero me "arme" una herramienta de corte con un hoja de sierra de máquina a la que le "Borre" los dientes y le hice un filo con forma de gancho.
> Para realizar el corte me guío con una regla metálica.



En papelerias grandes y casas especializadas se puede encontrar cutter "para acrilico" es un cutter con la forma que describes, yo lo he usado y me ha dado buenos resultados







Aunque definitivamente prefiero mas cortar con Arco de Sierra (Segueta) o con Cizalla.....


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 30, 2009)

Arco de segueta, me gusta. El corte lo controlo a mi gusto
Saludos!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 30, 2009)

la herramienta que menciona chico se llama scriber, lo uso para modelismo, precisamente para cortar o marcar por repeticion, su precio esta entre los 15 y 60 mangos, dependiendo de la calidad y el tamaño de la hoja

saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 30, 2009)

yo uso una gillotina de banco no esas para papel pero es chica las placas quyedan bien lisas y no se ronpen tambien se puede cortar en angulo


----------



## Limbo (Ago 14, 2011)

Buenas,

Sé que hay metodos varios como la sierra de banco, la guillotina, la sierra de mano, minitaladro,cutter... Pero excepto la sierra de mano y el cutter, algunos son metodos "caros" y otros inaccesibles para el hombre de a pie..

A mi personalmente me gusta el metodo de la guillotina pero sale a 500€, muy caro para el uso que le daria..asi que he pensado en hacer una sierra de banco casera como la tipica que sale en el video: 




La cuestion es que no sé si un motor de ventilador de techo o el de una batidora me serviran.. ¿que opinais? ¿Y la sujeccion de la sierra como se podria hacer? Ese tema me tiene despistado, no se como hacerlo..

De todas formas si alguien sabe de alguna "maquina" casera que corte pcb's y sea facil de hacer que no dude en comentarla..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## sjuan (Ago 14, 2011)

pues si no vas a cortar mas de una  por día, y aun no tienes para comprarte un buen motor, y que ante todo sea estable, te sugiero que las cortes con la parte de atras, osea con el en-vez de la hoja del bisturí o cuter, asi lo hago yo cuando tengo que hacer barios, y me sirve muy bien, y sin los riesgos que traeria hacer la maquina del video, pues para que corte bien, hay que hacerla girar a gran velocidad y el día que el disco se desgaste, se atore y se rompa en *mil pedazos* es mejor que estés confesado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2011)

Amoladora de mano china y baratísima para disco de 5 pulgadas y sierra de widia de 5 pulgadas , solo te faltaría hacer una mesita con algún soporte por abajo . . .


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2011)

sierrita chica y listo...........de que hablan che ¿¿??
van a poner una empresa ???? 
comprenle a la vieja la cortadora de fiambre antes de gastar en una maquina para el pertinax.
que siempre se usa mas la cortadora de fiambre que la de pertinax.

por suerte no se les ocurrio usar esto :


----------



## Limbo (Ago 14, 2011)

> y el día que el disco se desgaste, se atore y se rompa en *mil pedazos* es mejor que estés confesado.


Eso es lo que me preocupaba con lo de sujetar el disco..


> Amoladora de mano china y baratísima para disco de 5 pulgadas y sierra  de widia de 5 pulgadas , solo te faltaría hacer una mesita con algún  soporte por abajo . . .


Solo me falta mirar en china, aunque normalmente no me fio mucho de sus productos..


> van a poner una empresa ????


jaja no.. pero cortar las pcb's con sierra a mano me da mas pereza que hacer los agujeros de los pads...asi que imaginate.. y si algun dia necesito hacer circuitos en serie no vendra mal saber como cortar rapido y sencillo..


> por suerte no se les ocurrio usar esto :


¿usar el que?
¿No sera una solucion como esta verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2011)

Yo me refería a este tipo de sierra *QUE NO SE ROMPEEEEEEN*


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 15, 2011)

una segueta de estas:




una prensa de esatas:





solo sujetas la placa a tu mesa de trabajo y listo con un poco de practica te queda un corte muy derecho. como dato importante es indispensable poner un trozo de madera entre la prensa y la placa con la finalidad de ejercer una presion mas pareja, y tambien para no rayar o quebrar la placa,  ahi lo tienen facil, economico y medianamente rapido 

aunque lo que se muestra en el primer video es muy practico la verdad , solo seria realmente util si te pusieras a hacer placas en serie como ya habian mencionado anteriormente, para un hobista como yo me biene perfecto con las herramientas que mencione arriba 

saludos.


----------



## soerok (Ago 15, 2011)

Yo lo hago con Router CNC 

Pero si no dispones de uno de estos bien puedes armarte esa maquinita, esta super sencilla, es de puro MDF de 3/4, el eje lo puedes reciclar de una guía de impresora vieja, para sujetar la sierra puedes tornear una rosca al final del eje (La guía de impresora reciclada), revisas el diametro interior de la sierra que utilices y a esa medida torneas el eje, y lo sujetas con una tuerca, y no creo que una sierra se rompa en mil pedazos cortando solo PCB  por Dios eso es exagerar, en cuanto a la sierra, venden sierras de 4" para dremel como esta, el balero o ruleman como le llaman ustedes no cuesta muy caro, lleva 2, un par de poleas una banda y listo, ahh y el motor, el motor ese que uso en el vídeo me parece familiar, creo que es de una maquina de coser de las viejas, por acá donde vivo se consigue fácil en unos 100 pesos mexicanos que son como 30 - 35 pesos argentinos.

En fin, es un buen proyecto, económico y fácil de hacer, pero si no quieres batallar y no te gusta hacer las cosas por ti mismo, igual te la puedes comprar ya hecha como esta.

Saludos y suerte con tu proyecto.

PD: Respecto a lo de su practicidad para realizar PCB en serie, y si tuvieras una empresa que se dedicara a esto, yo optaría por un router CNC de lejos.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 15, 2011)

Muy bonito el vídeo pero la veo muy peligrosa.

Con un arco de sierra y hoja para metal va en un minuto.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg (Ago 15, 2011)

Yo corto placas de fibra o pertinax con sierra caladora, usando la hoja fina para metal. Va como piña.

Eso si, es bueno ponerle bien pegada cinta de papel (de pintor) a lo largo de la linea de corte para evitar lastimar el cobre, aunque no sucede casi nunca.

Un amigo se hizo una cajita de madera a la cual mediante unos agujeros le sujeta un dremmel y usa una sierrita del grosor de una hoja de afeitar. Las corta como papel.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 15, 2011)

¿Porqué usar sierra en la amoladora china? Es mejor usar los discos de esmeril de 5 pulgadas de 1,6 mm de espesor. Se pierden los 1,6 del corte pero queda perfecto y sirve para cortar cualquier cosa: acrílico, pertinax, fibra de vidrio, metales, etc.
Yo los uso cotidianamente, incluso en una amoladora de banco, pero mas grandes, hay de 16 a 20 cm de diámetro. Incluso se pueden usar con las sierras eléctricas manuales como la Black & Decker.
No dejan rebabas y no se rompen fácilmente.


----------



## J2C (Ago 15, 2011)

Hace unos años y para un trabajo use una amoladora angular de las chinas (baratas) montadas sobre la parte inferior de una pequeña mesa (30 x 25 cm) al estilo de la del video del post *#17* que me construi con MDF de 9mm, la altura de la misma era tal que entrara cómoda por abajo la amoladora angular.

Hice un corte para que pasara la hoja de corte al medio de la misma, y he usado los discos de 1.6mm que cito Aquileslor.

Corta cualquier cosa mientras sea de altura menor que la del disco. Tiene la contra en el Acrilico y las PCB tanto de Pertinax o FR4 del polvillo pero es solucionable en las cantidades de hobbista que manejamos nosotros.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 15, 2011)

la del video de limbo usa motor de maquina de coser singer


----------



## Limbo (Ago 15, 2011)

> ¿Porqué usar sierra en la amoladora china? Es mejor usar los discos de esmeril de 5 pulgadas de 1,6 mm de espesor.


Como no, entramos en regionalismos ¿Con discos de esmeril te refieres a discos de corte? Porque aqui una esmeriladora que tiene discos de esmeril (soy un genio ) es esto: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Se me esta ocurriendo quitarle el protector al disco (Ya lo he hecho y se puede perfectamente) y hacerle un aespecie de plataforma para poder cortar las pcb's...


----------



## J2C (Ago 16, 2011)

Limbo

A esa le decimos "Amoladora de Banco", la "Amoladora Angular" es la de la siguiente imagen.

El disco seria como el de la segunda imagen, pero el de corte de metal de 1.6mm de espesor o menos si lo consigues. Imagino que es el de la izquierda en esta imagen.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Electronec (Ago 16, 2011)

Matar mosquitos a cañonazos, se llama en mi pueblo.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Ago 16, 2011)

Electronec

O ser demasiado vago para utilizar la sierra! .

La verdad es que es mucho *más rápido* y el corte queda *muy recto*, una vez realizado todo el proceso también sirve para cortar el excedente que siempre dejamos en los laterales de las placas y darle un buen acabado.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Electronec (Ago 16, 2011)

Mas vago soy yo, que con tal de no enchufar nada.... jaja. Pillo el arco y en un pispas, sin ruido sin polvo ni esquirlas y con buen pulso, apenas una pasada de limatón y a serigrafiar.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniele (Ago 16, 2011)

Limbo: me gustó la maquinita que mostras en el post #17. Me parece que lo que tiene es un motor de maquina de coser. Es muy simple de construir. La fijacion de la sierra al eje debe ser algo similar a las fijaciones de las amoladoras angulares (las amoladoras de mano que te muestran mas arriba). Te mando un dibujito de como podria ser.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2011)

Esos adaptadores ya vienen hechos Daniele , los venden en las ferreterias para motor tipo lavarropas  .

Con la amoladora chica + disco de corte , disco de desbaste , disco para no ferrosos , disco de diamante , sierra de widia y cepillo de alambre . . .  ¡ soy Diossssssssss !!


----------



## J2C (Ago 16, 2011)

Electronec

A decir verdad, tengo la sierra con un par de hojas de distinta cantidad de dientes "*colgada como cuadro en exposición*" , pero siempre esta a mano sobre la mesa la "Artilleria Pesada" .

La hice hace 6 años para otro trabajo y cuando la probe con las PCB's como que ya me acostumbre, solo eso.



Daniele

Y eso que Ud. ha cruzado el charco!!, sin animo de ofender .


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## faacuunndoo (Ago 16, 2011)

jajaja, bueeno volviendo al tema 
No servirá algún motor de la bomba de agua de algún lavarropas?
Es bastante fácil encontrar un lavarropas por ahí. Si te ponés a buscar...
Suerte, si lo hacés quiero fotos ehh!
Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ago 16, 2011)

Y digo yo..no sé, no sera que cada maestrillo tiene su librillo? una discusion de cual es el mejor metodo me parece fuera de lugar, ya que ninguno es mejor o peor sino que diferentes 

A mi por ejemplo me fastidia coger la sierra y tardar 5 minutos en serrar la pcb.. y me seria mas comodo en 10 segundos cortarla con una sierra de banco, es mas, esa sierra no solo sirve para las pcb's, se puede utilizar para otros menesteres..

No me parece que hacer una mini sierra de banco para pcb's sea matar moscas a cañonazos, a mi parecer claro. Si seria raro hacer una cortadora a chorro de agua a presion para cortar la pcb... eso para mi seria matar moscas a cañonazos, pero como ya he dicho es mi opinion y respesto al resto de las opiniones

Si es cierto que si cortas una pcb cada mes con la sierra de mano sobra, pero ¿y cuando tengas que cortar muchas seguidas? Hay dejo otro debate que ne parte ya abrio fernandob en un post anterior.

Un saludo.
P.D: ¿Y una de estas no servira? http://www.amig.es/datos/fotos/2162/hacha_250.jpg
jaja


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2011)

Como dice Limbo cada maestrillo con su librillo.

Solo comento como suelo cortar pertinax

Afortunadamente poseo una guillotina para chapa, marco la zona a corta como si de una chapa se tratara, luego procedo a calentar la zoa de corte, ya sea en una hornalla de la cocina, o con un soplete de calentar si se trata de una hoja grande, luego procedo a cortarla, y al hacerlo no se produce el estallido del materila de soporte y el cote sale limpio, sin melladuras y sin esas marquitas que deja en el borde cuanso se hace en frio, es decir queda como el corte del trozo de impreso virgen que compramos.

Hace tiempo conversando con un amigo, el trabajo en una fábrica de equpos de RF y me contaba que llevaban a su sección las placas para ser cortadas, es decir la hoja grande, marcaban la zona de corte y la precalentaban de la misma forma que lo hacia yo para evitar que los bordes se dañen y la guillotinaban.

Sin pretender decir que es el mejor ni el único espero que al menos a alguno le sea de utildad.

Otra forma de producir un corte bien echo sin tener una guillotina, y si se tiene algún torno de mano, es montar el disco de corte que trae, y montar el dispositivo de forma tal que quede firme, poner un tope con la medida del corte y paar la placa lentamente, se corta bastate bien, habra quequitar las rebarbas del cobre, y limpiar el polvillo del soporte, pero queda un corte limpio libre de astilladuras, si se hace esto amenudo no es mala idea hacerse un montaje para esta propposito con un tope regulable para dar la mediad, espero les sirva, 

Cordiales saludos


----------



## Daniele (Ago 17, 2011)

Hay muchos metodos. Segun las necesidades de cada uno, utilizaremos uno u otro. De todas formas pienso que si hacemos mas de un corte es conveniente cortar a maquina. Voy a aprovechar que tengo un motor monofasico de 1HP y un muñeco y voy a armar esa maquina que muestra Limbo en el video. Aclaro que ademas de PCB (que es lo que menos corto) me vendria bien para cortar rapidamente cable canales, rieles Din, etc.

Cuando tenga algo armado subo una foto.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2011)

sin duda se puede ,pero ay que precanlentarla antes de cortar con la guillotina o zizalla ,sin entibiar un poco la placa se corta igual pero mal¡¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2011)

Majestad, esta volando de fiebre? eso ya esta puesto más arriba, como anda, que bueno de verlo por estos lados, se extraña su provocación al gran gato, y tras ello caer  a las profundidaes, arrastrando al gato sin esteroides......... jajaja los extrañan alla abajo


----------

